# Software ztum Erstellen von EntityBeans



## Ceene (28. Jul 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen

Ich suche ein Programm das anhand einer Datenbanktabelle, ein EntityBean erzeugt. Gibt es soetwas?
Ich hoffe mir kann da jemand weiterhelfen.



Hello all

I look for a programm that creates an EntityBean.
I hope somebody can help me.


----------



## Helios4711 (28. Jul 2008)

Im Eclipse JPA Projekt anlegen

Im ProjektExplorer RechtsClick und unter JPA-Tools->Generate Entitities anklicken

Jetzt noch Datenbank auswählen und es werden EJB3-Entities erzeugt.

Gruß,

Heli


----------



## Guest (28. Jul 2008)

Oh dann gibt es sowas ja, super

Leider hab ich in meiner Auswahl kein JPA-Project gefunden. Wie heißt der Punkt denn ausgeschrieben?


----------



## Ceene (28. Jul 2008)

Und was für ein Plugin brauch ich dafür?
Wo bekomm ich das her?


----------



## byte (28. Jul 2008)

Sollte gehn, wenn Du Eclipse IDE for Java EE Developers benutzt.


----------



## ps (28. Jul 2008)

NetBeans kann das auch - einfach "Create Entity Beans from Database" aus dem Contextmenü.


----------

